# AMT/ERTL USS ENTERPRISE NCC-1701-D done!



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey all!

We just finished our latest model build, TNG's USS ENTERPRISE-D, for a client. The model was built out of the old AMT/ERTL kit. She's fully lit and has a few pretty cool DLM add-ons like the saucer edge window decals and the resin strobe markers for the warp engines. The coolest of them all is the new clear resin Ten Forward part for lighting. Decals are by JT-Graphics. 

Link to album

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/AMT USS ENTERPRISE-D/


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

looks like a minature they used on the Next Generation.Impressive Great Work!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

IMO the NCC-1701-D is the ugliest ship to ever bear the name Enterprise. That said, you've done an amazing job of replicating her, especially in such a small scale (relatively speaking)! I have to concur with Guy--that could easily be used as a filming miniature. Strong work! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Hope that client's got some deep pockets 'cause that took a while! Awesome work!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

inspiring stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice...


----------



## Scott Sandoval (Dec 31, 2007)

Now that is a nice job, what did you use lighting wise?


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Very nice model! I also like the nice touch of lighting up the 10 Forward windows.

I have one still partially built in a box. I sanded off all the surface detail (because I don't like raised lines at this scale) and still have to sand off the saucer halves. Perhaps I should have keep the lines on because your's looks nice with them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Yeah, the lines make it look more like the 4 footer used in the series. 

I love the subtle paint job--looks like the movie version which is my favorite.

OUTSTANDING WORK!!! Your lighting job is also perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Gotta admit, very impressive! Looks like you used the sequentially numbered lifeboat decals, too, as well as the saucer deflector piece. Nice.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Fantastic!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ooo ... I think I see Riker looking out the window of Ten Forward! Very nice job!! I bow to your abilities ... I am not worthy!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty!!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Sweet job!

With the lighting that's one of the nicer Ds I have seen. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful work, as always TTM! You've got a real talent for attention to detail, IMNSHO! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great build ! i really like the lightijng job. Cudos to you !


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I love it! Especially the subtlety and the fact that you didn't light every single window! Brilliant job


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

As Always Trek Super work.. A+++ :thumbsup:


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh my!! That is extremely good work, she is beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trek, another absolutely stunning work of art.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a very nice job you've done! I've always liked the 1701-D, I just wish that the model was a slightly larger scale so the details would look better. You've managed to get everything looking very authentic.

Terrific work!

Bryan


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Beautiful work ! Nice touch with Ten Forward.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank You all! That is certainly high praise coming from you guys!

Scott, The interior and warp engines were lit using bright white LEDs. The nacelle grills were heavily defused using Krylon Frosted Glass Finish and then painted with Model Masters Clear Blue. This gives the grills the even glow. 

We thought seriously of eliminating the surface detailing but decided against it because we planned on giving her the 4 footer's paint scheme. So this model's got a little bit of both the 6 footer and the 4 footer. The pic below is what we used for reference for the paint scheme. The only thing is that phaser strips are a bit darker than we were shooting for.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I hate you!!!

I mean great job!!!! I especially like the mix of lit and unlit windows. What did you do to open the windows?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Rossjr!

The windows were perforated and cut through using a #76(.020") drill bit fixed into a Dremel.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Uuuhhhhhh, he says, as drool drips down on his keyboard.

How did you keep the Dremel slow enough to keep from heating and melting the plastic. I've got a reostat on mine, but at slow speeds, I find it is almost just as fast to do it by hand with a pin vice.

Fantastic job. I've never seen better.


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Beautiful! That is simply the best deflector lighting job I have ever seen!

I have always liked this design, partly because TNG is my favorite of the series, and also because this is the Enterprise we know the most about IMO.


----------



## Bftiedt (May 8, 2011)

Do you happen to have a list of the LED's you used and how you wired them?


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice work, though I would have sanded down a BIT of the raised detail... the 4-footer's raised detailing is really not very popular with many TNG fans, lol.

I always find it funny how people now like to include this little "tab" detail on the aft dorsal of the warp nacelles:










That detail was ONLY present on the mutilated GEN version of the 6-footer, and was not an original part, when the 6-foot model was first built.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I just love that little "tab" thing and the finished view of the 10 Forward clear part. After *Phase Pistol* posted the auction photos of the larger ILM model sold at Christies Trek prop sale I got on it and scratched it up...and cast it. What is intended is, that there is a little dot on the part... That is supposed to be the actual strober with a turned down LED or 1MM Fiber Optic attached to a white LED.


I really dont know what the "tab" is called in _trek-bable_ but I figured it was a launch tube array for sub-space message bouys. First known use of it as dialog on the show was Encounter at Farpoint... On the ILM FX model. The photos also also help me redesign the photo etched brass wire covers and Brass 3D phaser strips.

DLM


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! Very well lit!


----------



## scifiguy67 (Jan 18, 2011)

i really don't like that ship......but looking at yours make me want to go buy the clear ver. & get started! thats one of the best looking D's i have seen! GREAT WORK!!!!


----------

